# Ebay Scam...



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I was bidding on a car on Ebay. I lost the auction and received the following in an email today. The email stated: 


> "Good news! The following eBay item on which you placed a bid for US $(I deleted amount) on Jun-15-06 07:36:30 PDT is now available for purchase. Transaction Details:
> 
> The highest bidder was either unable to complete this transaction or the seller has a duplicate item.
> 
> The item is located at eBay Warehouse and it was inspected by our staff. eBay acts as a third party in this transaction and assumes all responsibility for the shipping and handling of this item. eBay warehouse services are free of charges for the buyer. eBay warehouse is a service used exclusevly by US residents that are unable to complete their transactions within the US borders and are located overseas. (US *embassyes*, US *millitare*, APO addresses)


Plus a bunch of more stuff...

The following address was attached for me to go "buy" the item.

http://signin.ebay.com.warehousing.*ro*/ws/eBayISAPI.php?SignIn&co_partnerId=2&pUserId=&siteid=0&pageType=&pa1=&i1=&bshowgif=&UsingSSL=&pp=&pa2=&errmsg=&runame=&ruparams=&ruproduct=&sid=&favoritenav=&confirm=&ebxPageType=&existingEmail=&isCheckout=&migrateVisitor=
(bold, italics, underline by me).

Like a dummy, I went to the site and signed on (I immediately went back to the REAL ebay and changed my password). At the site above I had the opportunity to "purchase" the item for the last amount that I bid. All I had to do was submit a "deposit" of $2500 (I was bidding on a car, so this was reasonable). :lol: After changing my password I emailed Ebay to question the legitimacy of the email. Having spotted the .ro, I know what the answer will be, unless, of course, Ebay has found cheap warehousing in Romania. On the referred page I found this sentence: "For this item is required immediate deposit". This must be a problem with having your CS department in Romania. :lol:

What I would like to know is how this scum got my email address from Ebay.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_What I would like to know is how this scum got my email address from Ebay.
_

Unless the auction had hidden bidding, all the bidders are visible and he could send you the email by simply using the contact member button.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Ebay does not have *warehouses.*


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

As you suspected, Richard, it was very very phish-y. I have been getting these myself. Slight problem... they aren't using the correct e-mail address.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mike500 said:


> Ebay does not have *warehouses.*


Well, then, where on _Earth_ do they store all that stuff? :grin:
__________________

Good catch, Richard.

Just call me an eBay-_phobic_.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Nick said:


> Well, then, where on _Earth_ do they store all that stuff? :grin:
> __________________
> 
> Good catch, Richard.
> ...


_Don't you get it?_ *It's ALL IN THE MIND, Dude!:lol: *


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Everytime I bid on Ebay I get a flurry of spoof email supposedly from Ebay. I haven't bid on anything for a while, and I think I've only had one in the past week or two.


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

Isn't capitalism great......Competition for the Nigerians.


----------



## spamcop (Oct 5, 2006)

I think those romanian ebay scammers has been traced. Check this site:

signin.ebay.com.gci-aw.be


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

spamcop said:


> I think those romanian ebay scammers has been traced. Check this site:
> 
> signin.ebay.com.gci-aw.be


Fortunately that site was shut down. The more shut down the merrier !!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Simple- ignore ALL ebay and paypal warnings. Use your spam screener to trash those e-mails automatically. I get warnings from "ebay" telling me that I have been suspended click here, that a new e-mail address has been added click here, that a complaint has been listed against me click here. I ignore all these e-mails as they are all bogus. Last summer I was getting bombbarded with bunches of them since I bid on two items I purchased. It was really quite annoying.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Report them to [email protected] with all headers. If the headers
don't appear in the fwd, copy/paste them into your email.


----------

